# Info needed - Importing



## mazlester (Oct 30, 2010)

Hi there,

I have a question. My husband is now living in Spain awaiting me and my son's arrival later in the year. I will be driving over in September in our UK registered car however, it is registered in his name as we were going to sell it. If I bring it over and register it within the 60days will there be any import tax payable as it's not 'officially' my car? 

Anyone any ideas????

Maria


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

The British Embassy site Driving licences and vehicles indicates that you can drive a UK registered car for six months. But you need to check the insurance situation - there´s another thread on here somewhere about that.


----------



## natalieml (May 9, 2010)

Its kind of complicated. LOL

If it is your husbands car and the insurance policy is in his name with you as a named driver then you are not insured to drive the car outside of the UK without a Green card. The green card involves an additional payment to your insurance company that allows you to drive the car in Europe - however, as we have found out your only allowed a green card on UK insurance for a maximum of 90 days. Bah!!

AS long as you have owned the car for at least 6 months before bringing it over then you are not liable for 'import tax' although officially this is not what it is called in essence it is what it is.

We are registering our UK car (albeit LHD) on Spanish plates and depending on where in Spain you are will determine what taxes you pay. We are in Andalucia - our road tax will be €125 a year, we dont pay the Traffico registration fee as the car is already in our name but we have to pay the Andalucia registration tax to register it here which is 4% of the value of the car, it we had a newer car it could have been 8%!

Best of luck xx


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

If you import a car it needs to be in the same name on the UK papers as you will register it in Spain. This needs to be the case for a minimum of 6 months before you bring it, and you must also have a VAT invoice to prove you bought it and paid the VAT otherwise VAT will be payable also.


----------



## mazlester (Oct 30, 2010)

Thanks for the info guys! 

Maria


----------

